# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  معجم الكلمات الثنائية في اللغة العربية

## أبو مالك العوضي

أَبُ: بالنقص لغة في الأب المعرب بالحروف

أَحْ: حكاية صوت من لمس شيئا باردا

أَخُ: بالنقص لغة في الأخ المعرب بالحروف

إِذْ: ظرف بمعنى حين، وشرطية مع (ما)

أَعْ: حكاية صوت من يتسوك

أُفْ: لغة في أفّ

أَمْ: للاستدراك

أَنْ: لنصب المضارع، وللتأويل بالمصدر مع الجملة

إِنْ: شرطية

أو: للعطف والتخيير

أَيْ: للتفسير، ولنداء القريب

إِي: جواب بمعنى نعم

بَسْ: حكاية صوت.

بَلْ: للإضراب

حِرٌ: بمعنى فرج

حَسْ: حكاية صوت عند التألم

حَم: قريب الزوج، من باب أب وأخ

دَدٌ: ناقص بمعنى لعب، والتشديد لغة ضعيفة

دَمٌ: للإنسان، والتشديد لغة ضعيفة

ذا: اسم إشارة للمذكر، وحرف للاستفهام مع (ما)

ذِهْ: اسم إشارة للمؤنث

ذو: بمعنى صاحب كأب وأخ، أو بمعنى الذي عند طيء

ذِي: اسم إشارة للمؤنث

رُبْ: لغة في رُبَّ

سَُِم: بتثليث السين بمعنى اسم

سَوَْ: بسكون الواو وفتحها بمعنى سوف

صَهْ: اسم فعل أمر بمعنى اسكت

طق: حكاية صوت الباب

عَبُ: قال قطرب: العَبُ ... ضوءُ الشمس وحسنها

عَلُ: حطه السيل من علُِ

عَنْ: حرف جر

غَدٌ: الغد اليوم الذي بعد يومك

فُل: ترخيم فلان، أو للنكرة

فَمْ: فم الإنسان.

فُو: أي فم، وإعرابها كأب وأخ

فِي: حرف جر

قَدْ: حرف تقليل أو تكثير أو تحقيق، وتجيء بمعنى قط

قَطْ: حَسْب

كِخْ: اسم فعل بمعنى التقذر

كَمْ: للاستفهام

كَيْ: للتعليل

لا: للنفي والنهي

لَدُ: مثل لدن

لَمْ: للنفي والجزم

لَنْ: للنفي والنصب

لَوْ: للتمني والشرط

ما: للنفي

مُذْ: بمعنى منذ

مَعَْ: للمصاحبة بفتح العين وسكونها

مَنْ: للاستفهام

مِنْ: حرف جر

مُن: تضاف للرب للقسم

مَنُ: من أخوات أب وأخ

مَهْ: اسم فعل بمعنى اكفف

ها: للتنبيه

هَلْ: للاستفهام

هُمْ: ضمير الجمع الغائبين

هَنُ: ناقصا بمعنى شيء وفيه لغة كأب وأخ

هُو: ضمير المفرد الغائب

هِي: ضمير المفردة الغائبة

وا: للندبة

وَيْ: للتعجب والتوجع

يَدٌ: كف


هذا ما وجدتُه حتى الآن
ويضاف ما يوجد بعد ذلك إن شاء الله تعالى

وأرحب باستدراكات وتعليقات أساتذتي الفضلاء ومشايخي الكرماء

----------


## التهامي

أستاذي الفاضل ، أليس في إطلاق (الثنائية) على بعضها فيه تساهل ؟؟

لم أجد خلافًا في حديث العلماء عن أصل بعض هذه الألفاظ ، وأنها ثلاثية ، مثل (أب ، أخ ، حم ، دم ، وغيرها ).


ومنكم نستفيد ، وبارك اله فيك.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

كلامك صحيح يا أخي الكريم
والمقصود من هذا المبحث (ثنائية المبنى)، وليس (ثنائية الأصل) ولا (ثنائية التقدير).

ثم إن أهل العلم أصلا اختلفوا في أصل المباني، فالأكثرون على أنها ثلاثية في الأكثر، وبعضهم على أن الأصل فيها الثنائي، ويردون كل ثلاثي إلى أصل ثنائي، وبعضهم يعد المضعف مثل (ردّ) ثنائيا.
وللفائدة انظر كتاب (نشوء اللغة العربية ونموها واكتهالها) لأنستاس الكرملي

----------


## التهامي

> كلامك صحيح يا أخي الكريم
> والمقصود من هذا المبحث (ثنائية المبنى)، وليس (ثنائية الأصل) ولا (ثنائية التقدير).
> 
> ثم إن أهل العلم أصلا اختلفوا في أصل المباني، فالأكثرون على أنها ثلاثية في الأكثر، وبعضهم على أن الأصل فيها الثنائي، ويردون كل ثلاثي إلى أصل ثنائي، وبعضهم يعد المضعف مثل (ردّ) ثنائيا.
> وللفائدة انظر كتاب (نشوء اللغة العربية ونموها واكتهالها) لأنستاس الكرملي


بارك الله فيك أستاذي الكريم.

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

جزاكم اللّه خيرًا وبارك فيكم  أبا مالك .

----------


## محمد أبو زياد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أريد حصر الكلمات الثنائية في اللغة العربية بتشكيلها بكل الحركات مثل الفتحة والضمة والكسرة والتنوين بالفتح و الكسر والضم والشدة ، والشدة وتنوين الفتح وتنوين الكسر وتنوين الضم 
وأكون شاكر لسيادتكم 
وذلك للأهمية

----------


## أبو العربي محمد

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## محمد أبو زياد

أصعب مشكلة في القرآن الكريم أنك تحصل على مشتقات جذر معين لأي كلمة في القرآن الكريم
حاليا إن كنت تعرف الجذر فإن موقع شركة ريد فيرس تعطيك كل مشتقات هذا الجذر 
http://www.readverse.com/Root_search...html?x=36&y=12

----------


## محمد أبو زياد

الرجاء من أي عضو لديه حصر بالكلمات التي تتكون من حرفين يسرع بإضافتها إليّ وذلك لإنشاء موقع يقوم بتعليم القراءة والكتابة لغير الناطقين باللغة العربية تمهيدًا لتعليمهم تجويد القرآن الكريم حيث نقوم بإنشاء موقوع أطلقنا عليه جامعة تجويد القرآن الكريم بالاستعانة بشركة ريد فيرس الأمريكية بولاية كاليفورنيا 
محمد أبو زياد

----------


## أبو حازم المسالم

في الموقع زر [انسخ Clear]
والصحيح:
[امسح Clear]

----------


## عُبيد السعيد

أيضاً :





ها : اسم فعل بمعنى خذ !

وقد وقط = أسماء أفعال


وأسماء الأصوات  .. مثل  :



سأ  = لزجر الحمار


بس = صوت لدعاء الغنم والإبل


طق = لوقوع الحجارة


أح = صوت الساعل



.

----------


## فاروق حمزة

> كلامك صحيح يا أخي الكريم
> والمقصود من هذا المبحث (ثنائية المبنى)، وليس (ثنائية الأصل) ولا (ثنائية التقدير).
> 
> ثم إن أهل العلم أصلا اختلفوا في أصل المباني، فالأكثرون على أنها ثلاثية في الأكثر، وبعضهم على أن الأصل فيها الثنائي، ويردون كل ثلاثي إلى أصل ثنائي، وبعضهم يعد المضعف مثل (ردّ) ثنائيا.
> وللفائدة انظر كتاب (نشوء اللغة العربية ونموها واكتهالها) لأنستاس الكرملي


بارك الله فيك أستاذنا أبو مالك وتوجد  صورة للكتاب على الرابط:http://www.neelwafurat.com/itempage....0&search=books

----------


## سيد محمد منازع

يعطيك العافية أبا مالك

----------


## أبو بكر الوليدي

السلام عليكم..

ما رأيك يا أبا مالك في:

بَسْ: وهي من أسماء الهرَّة، بفتح الباء، قال في "القاموس": إنَّ العامة تكسره، وإلا فهو بَس.

----------

